

I’m 13, and this is my first app - frasierman
http://willsmidlein.com/blog/im-13-and-this-is-my-first-app/

======
Eva_Peron
Good point. Positive feedback for aspiring programmers is good, but also
constructive advice on improvement also is needed, or, else, as you say, if
naive young people get to thinking they are the next Gates or Jobs or
Zuckerberg, they might skip out on really trying to learn the fundamental
skills that help to create such giants. Encouragement is always good, but a
sense of realism is also helpful for helping folks to improve.

